# oranges, apples, grapes, bananas, etc?



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

on occasion i toss him a few pieces of fruit..is this good, bad, or of no big concern, no benefit, etc? please advise. thanks.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

both? apples are ok, but core them, seeds can be toxic, grapes/raisins are toxic, the others you listed are fine.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, grapes/raisins can cause renal failure. 

http://www2.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_publicationsgrapes


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, as far as fruit on occasion, perfectly fine.







Maybe some benefit from some, especially if they're mushed up, otherwise they're just a tasty treat. But please, no grapes and raisins!


----------



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

i just gave him 10-12 raisins about 5 minutes ago for the 1st time ever...so as long as i dont ever again i should be okay...right? the other fruits are the ones that ive given him on seperate occasions.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

just watch him, and no more


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Remember - fruit is high in sugars (natural yes, but still sugar).

Don't go too crazy with it.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

Apples and carrots are a nice treat!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine also like cranberries and blueberries.Athena is hilarious with them,she cuffs them around and stomps on them with her big paws.I have also given watermelon.I didn't even think about giving fruit till one day when I got home from work and left my work bag on the floor and Lexi found the banana I hadn't eaten.She has loved it ever since.I have to make sure and empty groceries right away or she digs them out.


----------

